# River ride



## Lukikus2 (Mar 27, 2017)

A few things along the route


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 27, 2017)

On land


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 27, 2017)

A disabled guy mans this boat on his own. Awesome guy. Glad to know him. Interesting boat also.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 27, 2017)

I learned how to ski behind this same motor when I was 8 years old on some Cypress Garden ski's lol


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 27, 2017)

Made the lock with 3 minutes to spare.  But made it.  The ride home.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 27, 2017)

Another


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice shots. Is this on the Barge Canal?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 27, 2017)

Dead River is where the boat shots are at. Took some folks up the Dora Cannel into Lake Dora. The return shots are going down Haines Creek back to Griffin. Basically the Harris Chain.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice car ... reminds me of bond ...James Bond !!

Cool old Johnson ... Really tuff motors !!

Cool photos ....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 27, 2017)

Just something about those seahorse's. They never quit but you had better have some shear pins on board


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Beautiful shots,,,, that Johnson is as old as me,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 28, 2017)

Really neat shots - love the blue car!


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 29, 2017)

neat! 
Thanks for sharin.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Mar 29, 2017)

looks like fun times .


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks guys. Lots of fun.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 2, 2017)

Looks like y'all had a mighty fine ride!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 10, 2017)

The lock


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 10, 2017)

...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 10, 2017)

Not bad eats


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 10, 2017)

Just sumpin about a good wake


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 10, 2017)

Or not much wake lol


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 10, 2017)

Heading back to the burning ball in the sky. Someone said lobster......


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 10, 2017)

Found em


----------



## pdsniper (Apr 11, 2017)

I rode in one of those cars years ago as a kid my father had a friend that owned one it was way cool


----------



## Redbow (May 12, 2017)

I rode in one of those water cars when I was in high school along with some friends of mine, never will forget that experience..My Uncle who lived in Virginia for many years of his life had one of those old Sea Horse motors. We used it many times in the James River and the Chesapeake Bay fishing for Croakers up there..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2017)

Yep love them ol Seahorse motors....nice pics.


----------

